# Typical Laceration Repair in ED-typical level 2 or 3?



## renifejn (Oct 20, 2011)

What level E/M codes are you using typically in the ED for laceration repairs?  There is an dispute between 2 and 3's--given comp history, detailed exam, and low/mod MDM.


----------



## hmfarrell (Oct 20, 2011)

it depends....I give both, depending on the location of the laceration. If it's a facial or scalp laceration, or one that has other risk factors, like needing antibiotics for example, I will usually give a level 3. If it's on a body area that doesn't require as much 'finesse' (for lack of a better word!), like a forearm, or thigh, I usually find a level 2 is appropriate. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mojo (Oct 22, 2011)

Level 2 for a lac repair with no risk factors (DM, contamination, vascular compromise, taking Coumadin), no work up or meds.

Level 3 for a lac repair with risk factors, or a med, or IM tetanus or some work up.


----------

